# Electric meat grinder



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I am looking into getting a meat grinder, and all are way over a $100 except this one which is on sale for $80 any body have one like this? Do you like it ?

http://www.ruralking.com/lem-575-watt-electric-meat-grinder-1113.html


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Ours is like that. Its slow but worked pretty good. The sausage stuffer is a joke...


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.... Any one else use this brand ? Or what brand/machine do you like ?


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Any body ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have not used a meat grinder but my personal experience is that it is ultimately better to research and spend the extra money and buy quality. I have always been disappointed with a cheaper version in anything I buy. I also end up buying the better quality when the cheap one breaks or doesn't work as needed so really end up spending more money.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> I have not used a meat grinder but my personal experience is that it is ultimately better to research and spend the extra money and buy quality. I have always been disappointed with a cheaper version in anything I buy. I also end up buying the better quality when the cheap one breaks or doesn't work as needed so really end up spending more money.


Yep...agree completely


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a kitchen aide mixer so I got the meat grinder attachment. Worked fine!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

milk and honey said:


> I have a kitchen aide mixer so I got the meat grinder attachment. Worked fine!


I have the same attachment and it is well worth every penny. I have ground a lot of pigs, deer, and goats with it and it never skips a beat.


----------

